

Dependency Responsibility - igorw
https://igor.io/2013/09/24/dependency-responsibility.html

======
timgluz
Hi, everyone. A dependency management is tedious task.

What're your best practices for keeping a eye on the dependencies and a valid
versions?

What do you think is missing at the moment?

